# Is it REALLY possible to make DVDs of tivo to go files?????? Help



## enzominator (Sep 26, 2004)

Burning Tivo To go Files to DVD Does anything work?

I've poured over these forums and seen all the various things here's where I am at:

Facts about my setup:

Sonic MyDVD-
Module Name: Sonic DigitalMedia Home v7
Build: 2.1.0a
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: PX Engine
Build: 2.2.45a, 41
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: Sonic Audio Module
Version: 1.5.0
Build: 150B18A, SSO
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: Home
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: Sonic Data Module
Version: 1.5.0
Build: 100B34B, SDS
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: Sonic Copy Module
Version: 1.5.0
Build: 150B16B, SSO
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: Launch MyDVD
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004

Module Name: TiVoToGo
Version: 1.0
Build: 100B33B, SSS
Copyright: Sonic Solutions 2004, 2005

TIVO Desktop Version 2.2
Gallion Version 2.2.0
Direct Show Dump 0.1.1029.0
VideoRedo 2.2.1.445
Videora Tivo Converter .80

My PC:
AMD 64 3000+ 
1 GB Ram
Windows XP Pro All SPs

So there's more info then you want - (I know it's more then I think should be neccesary to make this work! )

On to the issue at hand-
Direct Show Dump does what it should but the resultant files are to big to fit to DVD - Same is True for VideoRedo. 
I don't see what Videora Tivo Converter does at all... it just makes a small script file and proudly proclaims it is done converting the file... but I suspect if I got it working the file would be too big to fit on DVD.

So that brings us to the "strength" of MyDVD - It somehow magically manipulates the file so that it fits on a DVD. Ya know, the one or two times in a year that's it's actually worked...

I read that the problem is tivo desktop 2.2 'broke' it, and to use the get shows within Sonic's app - that fails the same as tivo desktop.

I read that Galion has a Tivo to go function (which I think is great, saving shows from the tivo is the way it should work IMHO) - but it fails the same way.

They all transcode and transocde and the crash...

Is there *any* hope of getting MyDVD to work? is there any other solution that will *on it's own* attempt to squish the movie onto one DVD?

I posted all my MyDVD info because interestingly I use MyDVD at work and both are different version but both claim there are no updates available.

I agree with the post "fool me once shame on you fool me twice shame on me" in regards to the new 8.0 just released. But what works - Simply?

As you can see I'm willing to try most anything, but just can't seem to make it work.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Forget about myDVD and get Nero. Works like champ and it automatically changes the content quality to fit on a DVD.


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

I'm personally a fan of the VideoRedo - Nero combination. It works extremely well. Cuts out commercials and burns well.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I use VideoRedo to cut the commercials. That way I can bring two hours of video down to about 1 1/2 hours. That seems to "fit" on a single layer DVD without Nero's NVE needing to squish it down. The compression that happens with longer running videos looks really bad IMO. I've kinda resigned myself to the idea that if it is more than roughly 1 1/2 hours, it is too big for a DVD.


----------



## Spoon_Walker (Nov 8, 2005)

*"So that brings us to the "strength" of MyDVD - It somehow magically manipulates the file so that it fits on a DVD. Ya know, the one or two times in a year that's it's actually worked..."

"I read that the problem is tivo desktop 2.2 'broke' it, and to use the get shows within Sonic's app - that fails the same as tivo desktop."*

MyDVD does have a conflict with TivoToGo 2.2, so based on the recommendations I found on this site, I uninstalled TTG 2.2 and reinstalled 2.0 and MyDVD works fine now. Note... when using MyDVD to convert .tivo files, use the "Get Recorded TV Shows" button to capture files. Sometimes the "Add Files" button will cause a crash.

*"I don't see what Videora Tivo Converter does at all... it just makes a small script file and proudly proclaims it is done converting the file... but I suspect if I got it working the file would be too big to fit on DVD."*

Videora does the opposite; it converts (transcodes) an Mp4 file to .tivo file so that you watch on your Tivo. It has a short learning curve but I use it every day to watch my BT files and it works great, especially since it was free!


----------



## enzominator (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone ... trying Nero 7 Ultra Edition. To use this I need to use VideoRedo first then burn the MPGs? ... Well that is what I am trying now.

Not sure what I'd lose if I went back to Tivo Desktop 2.0?? 

And thanks for the info on Videora


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

enzominator said:


> Thanks everyone ... trying Nero 7 Ultra Edition. To use this I need to use VideoRedo first then burn the MPGs? ... Well that is what I am trying now.
> 
> Not sure what I'd lose if I went back to Tivo Desktop 2.0??
> 
> And thanks for the info on Videora


Just to be clear. Use VideoRedo to get a freed .mpg file. Presumably you will have edited and removed commercials as well.

Now you need to use Nero Vision 4 (used to be called Nero Vision Express). It is under the Nero 7 Ultra Edition->Photo and Video on the start menu.

If you went back to Tivo Desktop 2.0 you would have to start entering the stupid playback password again. Don't go there!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

enzominator said:


> Not sure what I'd lose if I went back to Tivo Desktop 2.0??


I think you'd lose TiVoToCome also.


----------



## enzominator (Sep 26, 2004)

You guys are fantastic! OK Let's Review:
Sonic 4 DAYS later - Nothing
VideoRedo & Nero - 2 hours later - I've got an episode of 24 WITHOUT Commericals ON (no really it is!) ON a DVD.

I gave up editing in MyDVD long ago... I found an interesting BLOG about myDVD as well:
http://www.stardestroyer.net/Mike/Ramblings/?p=11 - A Little coarse language if that offends but the points are interesting!


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

I come to this site to do searches for all my TiVo problems. An hour or two here can save days of heartbreak. There are so many people here with vast knowledge and experience, it's the best TiVo resource in existence.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

enzominator said:


> You guys are fantastic! OK Let's Review:
> Sonic 4 DAYS later - Nothing
> VideoRedo & Nero - 2 hours later - I've got an episode of 24 WITHOUT Commericals ON (no really it is!) ON a DVD.
> 
> ...


Thought I posted this... most have closed the browser instead. 

I do this all the time with Nero & VR. I always wait and put two episodes of 24 (sans commercials) on DVD. More than that and Nero wants to compress. :down:


----------



## enzominator (Sep 26, 2004)

Greg-

I saw where you posted about 'matching' the tivo quality to a DVD spec. My Tivo is a Toshiba with a DVD player. So I have four qualities- Basic, Medium, High, and Best. (i think that's one more choice then normal...)

Is Medium Still my best choice for making DVDs??


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Like I said, it was just a theory so I am not sure if it will help.

My 240 SA has those four choices as well.

Play back your video in WMP and do a file properites. That will tell you what the dimensions is for your recording quality. Try and find one that is proper DVD ratio...

"Official DVD aspect ratios are 352x240, 352x480, 704x480, or 720x480."

I think 352x480 is the only one (of those choices) my SA Tivo does. It is Medium on a 240 (without video smoothing enabled on Tivo). Not sure about a DVD Tivo. Also not sure it will even make a difference. 

Make sure you enable that smart encoding feature in Nero or it won't make any difference anyways.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3768826&&#post3768826

I guess I should try it myself...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

enzominator said:


> Greg-
> 
> I saw where you posted about 'matching' the tivo quality to a DVD spec. My Tivo is a Toshiba with a DVD player. So I have four qualities- Basic, Medium, High, and Best. (i think that's one more choice then normal...)
> 
> Is Medium Still my best choice for making DVDs??


That TiVo is not a DVD recorder, so I'd bet the video format is the same as our regular SA2s. Wonder though if the audio might be ac3 instead of mp2?

Basic is also 352x480, but a lower bit rate (~1500mbps vs ~2600mbps)

People with DVDR-Tivoes presumably have all their recordings in DVD compliant form already; just find matching setting(s) between TiVo recording quality and your DVD creation software's options.

A program called MPEG Inspector gives lots more detail about the mpegs.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Make sure you enable that smart encoding feature in Nero or it won't make any difference anyways.


I just made a DVD of two bitorrent .avi (624 x 352) files of Lost.

First I ran them through Videora and transcoded them to 720x480 mpegs. Didn't really take very long at all. (I always do this anymore, else the audio sometimes would get out of synch if I burned the .avi directly using NVE).

Then I used NVE to author a DVD with the two mpg files. Forgot to even look for the "smart encoding" thing so that wasn't even enabled.

Dang! It made a working DVD in just minutes! :up:

Now I need to see what it does with 352x480 files w/o using Videora.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> First I ran them through Videora and transcoded them to 720x480 mpegs. Didn't really take very long at all. (I always do this anymore, else the audio sometimes would get out of synch if I burned the .avi directly using NVE).
> 
> Then I used NVE to author a DVD with the two mpg files. Forgot to even look for the "smart encoding" thing so that wasn't even enabled.
> 
> ...


Is NVE more flexible than MyDVD in that with NVE you don't have to match bitrates - as well as resolution?

You've had problems with NVE wanting to "shrink" 3 one hour Medium episodes. Could it be you need to use Videora to drop the bitrate from 2600 to something less?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How technically inclined are you? If you have more then a passing knowledge of computers you can actually create DVDs from .tivo files WITHOUT transcoding. This preserves the original video quality and cuts the time to completion significantly. Here is what I do...

1) I open and edit the .tivo file using VideoReDo saving the file as a VOB, instead on a .mpg, so that VideoReDo inserts navigation packets.

2) I then load that VOB into one of the dvdauthor GUIs like DVD Styler or GUI for dvdauthor, set up a simple menu and then output an ISO file.

3) I then burn the ISO using DVD Decrypter. (DVD Decrypter has very good, and free, ISO burning functionality)

This process does have one caveat however... The DVDs it creates are not 100% compliant with the DVD specification. Most DVD players will ignore that and play it anyway, but a few hold strict to the standard and refuse to play non-compliant DVDs. (this is more of a problem with old DVD players. Most newer ones are designed to play almost anything, even just an MPEG file saved on a DVD with the DVD structure)

Dan


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Most newer ones are designed to play almost anything, even just an MPEG file saved on a DVD with the DVD structure)


Dan:

The Community (or just me) could really use a detailed explanation (for idiots) on exactly how to do that - save a simple mpeg to a DVDR disk so it will play on at least some DVD players.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Some DVD players are smart enough to just recognize an MPEG file on a standard data DVD. (low end ones like those from Apex, are more likely to do this) So basically all you need to do is open your favorite burning program, select create a data DVD, then select the .mpg file from your hard drive and burn. If your DVD player supports this functionality it should start playing the file when the DVD is inserted or present you with a menu with a list of the files on the disk so you can select one. (provided there is more then one)

Dan


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I have sonic's MyDVD. I got it cause I did not have Nero or VideoReDo and this was the easiest option for me. I have had 0 problems with it, including tivo desktop 2.2, 2.1 and 2. I just burnt a show last night for a show i downloaded from my tivo last week with 2.2

That said, if you already HAVE nero or something, i would not get sonic.

I use direct show dump to change all my .tivo files to .mpg files just to have that way. I am still considering buying ReDo to edit all those commercials out for my iPod, but not sure yet since I already used the trial to edit about 100 shows or so.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Some DVD players are smart enough to just recognize an MPEG file on a standard data DVD. (low end ones like those from Apex, are more likely to do this) So basically all you need to do is open your favorite burning program, select create a data DVD, then select the .mpg file from your hard drive and burn. If your DVD player supports this functionality it should start playing the file when the DVD is inserted or present you with a menu with a list of the files on the disk so you can select one. (provided there is more then one)
> 
> Dan


What does the file structure of the DVD look like when you do that? I assume the DVD is "finalized" as standard operating proceedure by the Authoring program - and that a burner like DVD Decrypter does not do data DVDs. Yes?

I also can drag and drop onto my DVD burner (F drive) files and folders using Windows Explorer and they copy over. To use the DVDR later on the PC I have to finalize it...using "make compatible." This is from DLA (drive letter access) which came with Sonic.

Up to now I have only dragged mpegs I want to archive to the root directory of the DVDR - not put them in say a "video_ts" folder. The result on my DVD players has been they don't recognize the disk. If I want to access the archive, I put the DVDR into a PC drive and drag a shortcut to the files into the TiVo Recordings folder. This enables the TiVoes on my network to see and upload the mpegs from the DVDRs. Can I make a functional data DVD using DLA (without the DVD authoring program) if I organize the files properly? What is proper?

One other thought. Even if I start doing this "right" and my DVD players can play the disks, maybe its best to transcode all tivo-mpegs to DVD spec (ac3 2.0 and 352x480) in case someday a new DVD player is OK with the data DVD but cranky about the out of spec mpeg.

What do you think?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Drag and drop uses packet writing, which is not compatible with video DVD drives. You need to use a program like Roxio or Nero, in DVD data mode, and do a "disk at once" burn.

Dan


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Drag and drop uses packet writing, which is not compatible with video DVD drives. You need to use a program like Roxio or Nero, in DVD data mode, and do a "disk at once" burn.
> 
> Dan


And what do you think about transcoding with say ffmpeg (or Videora) to further ensure compatibility now and on future players?


----------



## sljack63 (Nov 2, 2004)

I found this thread by doing a search for Roxio 8. I am in the process of trying to decide what software to buy to create and burn dvd's. I also happen to own a SA tivo. I had a trial version of Sonic MyDVD on my Dell, but I hated that thing - it crashed all the time. It looks like Nero and Video Redo are the way to go, huh? I've tried Video Redo and after a rough start, I finally figured it out. I love it and plan to buy it. 

Question, what version of Nero do I buy? I looked at reviews for Nero Ultra V.7 and they all talk about how complicated it is to use. I am not experienced in this area at all. I do not want to be tinkering with a hundred million steps just to get a dvd of my tivo recordings. I just want the dvd by clicking a few buttons - I don't care nor do I have the time to research and learn all the technical details. How technically advanced do I have to be to use this software? And, my other complaint is that Nero Ultra v.7 costs about $100! Yikes! Also, most of the customer reviews I've read talk about how bug infested this software is.


----------



## mappleby285 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have Nero 6 Ultra edition but am not sure how to burn MPEG2 onto a DVD that will play in my dvd player or PS2 as a dvd. But my biggest problem is my video files keep crashing the programs I open them with. I have a trial version of video Redo and it keeps crashing. I tried to open a 2 hour program I had to convert it to VOB as Dan203 said but it crashes trying to open the file. I've converted the file to mpeg2 already with direct show dump. So then I tried a 1 hour program and it loaded and I cut out the commercials but when I tried to save the new file as a mpeg video Redo crashed. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I upgraded to Nero 7 this week. I wouldn't say it is anymore complicated than Nero 6. They seem to have added more "modules" (aka bloat), but the basics are still there. Nero Vision (used to be called Nero Vision Express) looks the same as it ever did AFAIK. I made a DVD Video the other day no prob. 

Yesterday, tried to burn a data CD for the first with 7 and it kept failing with some error about cache files.  First time ever had an issue with Nero like that. Haven't had time to figure out what is wrong. Probably had something to due with upgrading from 6.

Also noticed it seems you can't check for updates like you did before from within SmartStart (or whatever it is called).  Maybe I'm missing something obvious. Nero usually puts out updates quite regularly. Went to their web site today and see there are updates available for download.

Having said all that, I don't see any reason not to get the latest version.

Buy.com has Nero 7 for $80 right now. I bought it there 1 week ago for $48.78 (plus I will knock off another $20 with MIR for owning 6), so keep your eyes open for a sale.


----------



## mappleby285 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've burned lots of DVD's before but they have all been DVD rips that had the VideoTS and nfo files and stuff. How do I get from the mpeg that direct show dump gives me to that format?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I use VideoRedo to cut the commercials. That way I can bring two hours of video down to about 1 1/2 hours. That seems to "fit" on a single layer DVD without Nero's NVE needing to squish it down. The compression that happens with longer running videos looks really bad IMO. I've kinda resigned myself to the idea that if it is more than roughly 1 1/2 hours, it is too big for a DVD.


Stand alone DVD machines record two hours per disc at "SP" quality. (Actually, about 2:05.) Find it hard to believe a good computer program wouldn't be able to do the same.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mappleby285 said:


> I've burned lots of DVD's before but they have all been DVD rips that had the VideoTS and nfo files and stuff. How do I get from the mpeg that direct show dump gives me to that format?


You need a DVD authoring program, such as Nero Vision Express.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Stand alone DVD machines record two hours per disc at "SP" quality. (Actually, about 2:05.) Find it hard to believe a good computer program wouldn't be able to do the same.


I was basing my rough guess on my many commercial free episodes of, say 24, I can fit on one disc w/o NVE wanting to compress. It only seems to allow 2 episodes. YMMV

How many minutes is an episode without commercials?

Is this length based on more than running time? How does bit-rate of the original mpegs come into play?


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Dan, I'll have to give the Vob thing a try.

I've noticed that some of my DVD players are pickier than others, with my Xbox being the nastiest of the bunch. Maybe my playability standards will go down in the next month or so when I get rid of it.


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> I upgraded to Nero 7 this week. I wouldn't say it is anymore complicated than Nero 6. They seem to have added more "modules" (aka bloat), but the basics are still there. Nero Vision (used to be called Nero Vision Express) looks the same as it ever did AFAIK. I made a DVD Video the other day no prob.
> 
> Yesterday, tried to burn a data CD for the first with 7 and it kept failing with some error about cache files.  First time ever had an issue with Nero like that. Haven't had time to figure out what is wrong. Probably had something to due with upgrading from 6.


I tried 7 a few weeks ago on my wife's PC & had so much trouble with it that I went back to 6. Among other things, it screwed up burns from DVDshrink.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I was basing my rough guess on my many commercial free episodes of, say 24, I can fit on one disc w/o NVE wanting to compress. It only seems to allow 2 episodes. YMMV
> 
> How many minutes is an episode without commercials?
> 
> Is this length based on more than running time? How does bit-rate of the original mpegs come into play?


Greg:

The length of of material you can put on a DVD is determined by the output quality (specifically bitrate)

You are in fact determining the the output bitrate by the input bitrate - because you specifically are avoiding transcoding. Therefore we know the bitrate because your Medium quality recordings are about 2600mbps or 1.2GB/hr.

2 one hour shows without commercials are 1:30 to 1:40, so you are recording well under 2.4GB ([email protected]) onto a 4.35GB disk. A third hour must be well under 3.6GB - again well short of the 4.35GB capacity.

This makes NVE's behavior kind of bizarre. Is it possible that you have selected a 2HR output quality and Don't transcode and NVE mistakenly goes by the 2HR setting? In the case of MyDVD, 2HRs is called SP, 3 HRs is called LP.

The only other thought about exceeding size is audio. Is your output audio set to Dolby (ac3)? If it is set to PCM that might also be the difference.

Good luck.


----------



## corbishley (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad to report that with the latest version of Desktop my problem writing Tivo DVD's with MyDVD 6.1 is gone!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> You are in fact determining the the output bitrate by the input bitrate - because you specifically are avoiding transcoding.


That I am sure is correct, but I haven't had a chance to try this theory of not transcoding using Medium recording. Which leads me back to my original statement. (Or a lest with a caveat added to it). NVE will only fit 2 one hour episodes of "24" (sans commercials) (*if recording was done in High quality on Tivo*).


----------



## swoody (Feb 26, 2005)

I have Nero 6. It does not recognize the TiVo file format. How do you convert so that I can use Nero to burn my saved programs?

Thanks!


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

swoody said:


> I have Nero 6. It does not recognize the TiVo file format. How do you convert so that I can use Nero to burn my saved programs?
> 
> Thanks!


I use Direct Show Dump, just google it.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> That I am sure is correct, but I haven't had a chance to try this theory of not transcoding using Medium recording. Which leads me back to my original statement. (Or a lest with a caveat added to it). NVE will only fit 2 one hour episodes of "24" (sans commercials) (*if recording was done in High quality on Tivo*).


Oh, Sh*t. That's the problem. High quality is 1.6GB/hr. 3 hours is 4.8GB, too big for your 4.35GB DVD. Remember to account for menu - which are hopefully small.

How did I get the idea you were using Medium already?


----------



## wdbriner (Feb 19, 2006)

I had tried using Sonic MyDVD (via Sonic Digital Media Plus v7) that was already installed on my new computer and got a read error (Unknown Error -4... very helpful) when it started burning the disc.

I came here for some guidance and got pretty discouraged. I decided to try again and changed the "Quality" selection from 'High Quality' to 'Standard' and it worked perfectly.

I have TTG v 2.2.


----------



## dtos01 (Oct 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> How technically inclined are you? If you have more then a passing knowledge of computers you can actually create DVDs from .tivo files WITHOUT transcoding. This preserves the original video quality and cuts the time to completion significantly. Here is what I do...
> 
> 1) I open and edit the .tivo file using VideoReDo saving the file as a VOB, instead on a .mpg, so that VideoReDo inserts navigation packets.
> 
> ...


This worked perfectly for me BUT I have one problem... (well 2).

1. The text on my menu in DVD Styler didn't show up on the menu and more importantly...

2. In order to go to the next TV episode on the burned disc I have to manually press next chapter button on my remote.... (it plays one chapter (episode) then stops).

IS there a way to have it just play the next file (chapter) without haveing to manually go to the next chapter on the remote???


----------



## gamefreak1972 (Feb 25, 2006)

oh bugger. Is TivoToGo a different file format that whatever Tivo normally uses to save programs? Here, I'll just repost from the other board what I'd originally asked:

My roommate has Tivo trouble, a lot like whats been described here already: "internal error" and refusal to burn dvds. Now, I used to troubleshoot PCs (and between that and the fact I normally dont mind fooling around with cabling and whatnot was how I got suckered into this mess in the first place. My roommate seems to think that since I daisy-chained my game consoles together on a switchbox I must be an expert...heh), so I already tried changing factors, different brands and types of discs, different programs that took up different amounts of space, using a lens cleaner, all that sort of thing. None of it worked for us, so we talked Tivo into sending us a replacement unit. So, at the moment we actually have two Tivo units. We wanted to try to save the data on the original, faulty unit and eventually burn those programs to dvd, so after about a weeks worth of tinkering and downloading updates, buying ethernet adapters and a crossover cable (the hardware alone for this little venture was like another $100!) - we FINALLY got the 2 tivos to recognize each other, and we began transferring files from the old Tivo to the new Tivo. 

That should be the end of the story....but it isnt. Now the new tivo refuses to burn the transferred programs because its a different type of file?!?!?!? The Tivos are the SAME make and model, have the SAME drivers loaded, same software, same media key, same EVERYTHING as near as I can tell....so why the heck are we getting THIS message now and how can I fix it? honestly - if this were my tivo and my issue - I would have dumped the thing. I swear, even when I used to troubleshoot PCs for people who couldnt figure out how to turn the silly things on I have never hit a wall of frustration like this...I promised my roommate I'd try everything to get this fixed, but I am completely at my wits end and am completely out of ideas. Suggestions, please....?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Whoa! Slow down.  

I assume you have a Tivo w/ DVD burner? Something was wrong with it and you got a second Tivo w/ DVD burner. How did you get the shows from one Tivo to the other? Did you use the MRV (multi-room viewing) feature and transfer it from one unit to another? Or did you transfer from the first Tivo to a PC (using Tivo2Go). And now are transferring it from PC back onto new Tivo?

Edit: maybe I am totally misreading you post, but its hard to tell. Anyways, this thread was about the trouble people are having transferring shows to their PC's and burning (with their PC's) to DVD. Is that what you are doing as well? Or does your Tivo have a DVD burner? If not, why would Tivo send you a new unit because of something being wrong with you DVD burning setup on your PC?


----------



## gamefreak1972 (Feb 25, 2006)

sorry, I guess that wasnt too clear. 

ok, the Tivos have the DVD burners in them. HOWEVER....when we were attempting to set up file transfers from one tivo to another, Tech Support activated 'TivoToGo' in the system info - one tivo has "a,a,a" in that spot and the other has "i,i,i". Heck, I figured that maybe T2G had to be active for file transfer to work....theres plenty about Tivo I just dont know since I've never really messed with it before this. All I can really say is that I've talked to Tech support about every day this week and its been something else wrong each stinkin time...  

So, even though I am NOT (at this time) using a PC in this setup at all (I'm just using 2 USB adapters and a crossover cable) - when I did a search for file transfer errors/DVR transfers and I found this thread - I got the impression that TivoToGo might use a different type of format, which would explain the crazy error I've got going on now sinec the original recordings were not made on a unit with TivoToGo active...

So, hopefully you guys wont think me too terribly far Off Topic - I'm just trying to find some reason that 2 identical Tivo units would suddenly declare a file incompatible....and if TivoToGo isnt the culprit, I dont know what is...


----------



## gamefreak1972 (Feb 25, 2006)

nope...turns out theres an even better reason why I cant do what I'm trying to do here....and it has nothing to do with TivoToGo - sorry for wasting your time here guys...thanks anyway.


----------

